# [Aug 30, 2013] DragonCon (Atlanta, GA)



## Matt Derrick (May 17, 2013)

> DragonCon is the largest multi-media, popular culture convention focusing on science fiction & fantasy, gaming, comics, literature, art, music, and film in the universe!


 
I attended this last year and had a total blast. Star Wars parades through downtown Atlanta, shaking hands with Stan Lee, meeting the cast of the walking dead, watching independent films, meeting the folks that created the fallout games, hanging out with my favorite podcasters, bands galore, drinking my ass off at late night dance parties... it's an epic nerd fest lasting four days.

Myself and about 4+ other friends are going this year, so if you're going to be there, let me know!


----------



## churl (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll be there


----------

